# Kirkland lamb rice and vegetable dog food



## Tracey (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi

I have my 2 GSD on this food and I did the change gradually from Royal Canine for GSD. Both dogs are gasy but my female seems to be having a delayed reaction to the food they have been on a mth and recently she is having really loose stools to the point where I am waking up every morning to a mess. She was recently at the vet for her check up and everything was good. So the only thing that has been different is the food. Has anyone else experienced this.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

My guess is that you might be overfeeding this food even though it is not a grainfree food which is most recommended, don't go by the recommended amts on the side of the bag. How much are you feeding?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

how were her stools before? 
Why did you change foods?
how gradually did you change?
when are you feeding and how much? 
what is the weight of the dog and condition?

I've not personally experienced this, but when i was feeding a good quality kibble he was having some loose stools occasionally and i then switched to raw ( not the solution for everybody just an example) and it cleared his problems up, my only guess is that he was possibly alergic to some of the grains in the food or they were just not agreeing with him, which could be the case with your pup.

Have you thought about maybe trying a grain free line that costco offers?
Nature's Domain Pet Food | Home


----------



## Tracey (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for responding her stools prior where solid and we just had her at the vet for her annual check up and the vet says she is perfect weight (67 lbs), coat, teeth. I put a pic up of her and under Kane and Kandy in the pic section, she is the sable GSD. She gets 4 cups a day 2 in morning and 2 around supper. The reason I switched from Royal Canine is the 2 dogs we were going through a bag every 2 weeks and at $80.00 a bag it became costly. I did my research and costco brand is a decent food. My male GSD is fine with it except for being a bit gasy his stools are solid. I changed her food gradually over a week or a little bit more, she has been on it for a little over a month now. Maybe it is the grains I will look into it.


----------



## Tracey (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for responding she gets 4 cups a day


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

That id definitely a lot of food. I would definitely look into a grain free food and switch gradually. The dogs probably did well on royal canine because it is full of fillers and definitely will make poo firm and lots of of it. They actually don't utilize much of that as most is pooed out. One of my favorite kibbles is Acana grasslands, it is grain free and you would feed much less of what your feeding now, but it will be more expensive per bag but cheaper in the long run.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

You might need less food and I would definitely try Nature's Domain if I were you.

The KS Lamb/rice/veggies does have beet pulp as an ingredient, which would make me real leery with a bloat prone breed like GSD.


----------



## Tracey (Aug 29, 2011)

I never even thought about the grain and now that you mentioned the amount of food, after each feeding there is usually food left, so I am giving her 4 cups, based on the guidelines on the bag but she is not eating it all, she leaves a portion. I am going to go get the nature domain that you suggested and start her gradually switching the food today and see how that works. Again thanks for all the info.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Tracey said:


> I never even thought about the grain and now that you mentioned the amount of food, after each feeding there is usually food left, so I am giving her 4 cups, based on the guidelines on the bag but she is not eating it all, she leaves a portion. I am going to go get the nature domain that you suggested and start her gradually switching the food today and see how that works. Again thanks for all the info.


Keep us updated 

I hope the grain free will help her, it's generally much better for the dogs


----------



## Tracey (Aug 29, 2011)

thanks for the info and you are the second person who has suggested Nature's Domain, so I will get some today and gradually switch the food and yes I was reluctant at first to do the switch because of the beet pulp, but I really had a hard time getting so real facts about it until this site.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

4 cups a day sounds like way too much, remember that when feeding a higher quality food, the amount the dog needs to consume cuts down considerably. If you switch to Nature's Domain, definitely start out with less than what the bag says, it it says 3 cups, give 2 for a few days and if her poop is solid, then you can increase a little more, if she doesn't start to lose weight on two cups , then no need to give any more.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

My sisters 90# bouvier just gets 2 cups a day of this food. When Shellie (70#) was on kibble she only at 1 & 1/2 cups of food. Overfeeding can definitely cause loose stools.


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

I'd reduce the current food before trying a different food.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I hope your transition goes well. Another thought - I know that a number of dogs frequently don't process lamb well and tend to be gassy on it. So, switching away from lamb is a good strategy at this point. It also sounds like you may have been overfeeding. Almost every bag of food I've come across in the past several decades has listed the amount to feed at a significantly higher amount than my dogs actually could handle.


----------



## Tracey (Aug 29, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone who responded it has been really helpful, I had to do a bit of research to find out if the Costco near me carried Nature's Domain and luckily they did apparently it has just started being sold here in Canada. I am 3 days into the transition and my male didn't have loose stools with it, but boy did he stink and he is smelling much pretty now. My female that was having the problem seems to be doing better. She is 67 lbs so I have on 1.5 to 2 cups per day. Her stools are still loose but she is holding it long enough to let me know she needs to go out, before she couldn't hold it.


----------

